# PVC Foot for Push Pole. Tip # 928



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I found that 1" heavy wall PVC is a good fit on a fiberglass mop handle and the old light came on. Using a 2" to 1" reducing Tee, I made a really cool push pole foot.










First step: Heat about 1-1/2" of cooking oil in a pot. (I use an old Fry Daddy that is used only for PVC bending projects. The oil stays in it and has been re-used dozens of times.)

Second step: Glue a short length of 1" heavy wall PVC pipe into the reduced side of thetee.Thisshort length of 1" PVC pipeforms sort of a ferrule for your push pole.

Third step: Submerge the PVC Tee in the cooking oil for 30 seconds. Flatten the bottom of the tee against a board. Quickly cool with your garden hose. Now you have an oily flat bottomed push pole foot.










Clean the foot with dish washing detergent and screw to your push pole.

This is only the second of these I have made. The first on worked great but somebody hooked it out of my yak.


----------

